

Ask HN: What should two geek tourists do in San Francisco? - ewald

Hi HN!<p>I guess the title explains itself, so: me and my brother are from Brazil, and we are going to MIX in Las Vegas, then we are going to spend 3 days in San Francisco.<p>The only thing we have scheduled to do is visit Alcatraz. What else should we do?<p>Thanks!
======
Roridge
I'd go and see Hendrix myself <http://www.yelp.com/biz/jimi-hendrix-statue-
seattle>

------
kroger
You may like to visit the science museum:

<http://www.exploratorium.edu/>

